# uln2803 + puerto paralelo



## juan14nob (Sep 20, 2011)

Buenas gente, este es mi primer post!!  ojala que me puedan ayudar, acudo aqui porque me canse de buscar en google :S . lo que quiero hacer es mediante las salidas del puerto paralelo de la computadora es mover un motor y hacerle el cambio de giro, el diseño es el siguiente:

De la salida del puerto paralelo lo ponecto a la primer patita del uln2803 y la salida la mando al rele doble inversor! pero aqui tengo los problemas, ya que el puerto paralelo me entrega un poco menos de 5v 





elegi el circuito integrado uln2803 porque es el que da como salida una corriente elevada, para hacer accionar al rele .. espero que alguien pueda orientarme ya que estoy un poco perdido 

Saludos y muchas gracias aquel/lla que logre ayudarme!!!!


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 21, 2011)

Hola revisaste el datasheet del ULN2803, el es un inversor, lo cual quiere decir que si tiene uno a la entrada osea 5V en el pin 1 a la salida pin 18 va a tener 0V y si tiene 0V en el pin 1 va a tener el voltaje de fuente que en tu caso es de 5V. Ahora el conexionado es 8 entradas 8 salidas, 1 común a positivo pin 10 del integrado y un negativo pin 9 a gnd. Todas las salidas son colector abierto, lo que quiere decir que un pin del rele va al positivo de la fuente y el otro al pin de salida del ULN.saludosss


----------



## juan14nob (Sep 21, 2011)

reyvilla dijo:


> Hola revisaste el datasheet del ULN2803, el es un inversor, lo cual quiere decir que si tiene uno a la entrada osea 5V en el pin 1 a la salida pin 18 va a tener 0V y si tiene 0V en el pin 1 va a tener el voltaje de fuente que en tu caso es de 5V. Ahora el conexionado es 8 entradas 8 salidas, 1 común a positivo pin 10 del integrado y un negativo pin 9 a gnd. Todas las salidas son colector abierto, lo que quiere decir que un pin del rele va al positivo de la fuente y el otro al pin de salida del ULN.saludosss






Hola, gracias por la respuesta pero no logro entender l oque quieres decirme!!


----------



## retrofit (Sep 21, 2011)

juan14nob dijo:


> Buenas gente, este es mi primer post!!  ojala que me puedan ayudar, acudo aqui porque me canse de buscar en google :S . lo que quiero hacer es mediante las salidas del puerto paralelo de la computadora es mover un motor y hacerle el cambio de giro, el diseño es el siguiente:
> 
> De la salida del puerto paralelo lo ponecto a la primer patita del uln2803 y la salida la mando al rele doble inversor! pero aqui tengo los problemas, ya que el puerto paralelo me entrega un poco menos de 5v
> 
> ...


Buenas noches.
Creo que cometes un error de concepto. el ULN2803 no da una elevada corriente de salída, el ULN2803 lo que hace es admitir una elevada corriente de entrada.
Las entradas son los pines 11 a 18 estas entradas son "Colectores abiertos" por lo que es ahí donde tienes que conectar el motor, cuando se activen las entradas correspondientes, pines 1 a 8, los transistores conduciran, y el colector correspondiente cerrará a masa el circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 21, 2011)

En la imagen que te anexo esta el esquema interno del ULN2803, si te fijas las entradas son del pin 1 al pin 8, el pin 9 es tierra, gnd o negativo de la fuente.
Del pin 11 al pin 18 son las salidas
El pin 10 es el común.
Si ves todas las salidas internamente tiene un diodo y todos los diodos van al pin 10 que es el común, ese diodo es de protección de las salidas en caso de una corriente retorno de la carga y va conectado a VCC, prositivo de la fuente.

Así como el común va al positivo la carga o rele o motor, también va al positivo y el otro extremo de la carga a una de las salidas del ULN.


----------



## juan14nob (Sep 21, 2011)

reyvilla dijo:


> En la imagen que te anexo esta el esquema interno del ULN2803, si te fijas las entradas son del pin 1 al pin 8, el pin 9 es tierra, gnd o negativo de la fuente.
> Del pin 11 al pin 18 son las salidas
> El pin 10 es el común.
> Si ves todas las salidas internamente tiene un diodo y todos los diodos van al pin 10 que es el común, ese diodo es de protección de las salidas en caso de una corriente retorno de la carga y va conectado a VCC, prositivo de la fuente.
> ...



Muchas Gracias por el aporte, lo probe y funciono. pude hacer el cambio de giro desde el puerto paralelo, ahora tengo una duda, porque hasta ahora +VCC la sacaba desde una pila de 9v ,¿ hay alguna forma de hacer mover y cambiar el sentido del motor a travez del puerto paralelo ? pense hacerlo de la siguiente manera, utilizando mas salidas del puerto paralelo y mandarlo al comun del rele, asi como muestra la imagen

http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/fotos/previo/thump_6948401imagenshoqueada.jpg

pero no funciono :enfadado: ..

Saludos y muchas gracias!!!


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 21, 2011)

Hola las imágenes no aparecen, y no creo que solo con el puerto logres mover el motor ya que no tiene la corriente necesaria para hacerlo por eso siempre se utiliza una fuente aparte...saludosss


----------



## retrofit (Sep 21, 2011)

juan14nob dijo:


> Muchas Gracias por el aporte, lo probe y funciono. pude hacer el cambio de giro desde el puerto paralelo, ahora tengo una duda, porque hasta ahora +VCC la sacaba desde una pila de 9v ,¿ hay alguna forma de hacer mover y cambiar el sentido del motor a travez del puerto paralelo ? pense hacerlo de la siguiente manera, utilizando mas salidas del puerto paralelo y mandarlo al comun del rele, asi como muestra la imagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las salidas del Puerto Paralelo son niveles TTL  por lo que no pueden dar nada más que unos pocos miliAmperios.

Saludos.


----------



## juan14nob (Sep 21, 2011)

y entonces con una pila de 9v. como hago para que cuando activo el pin 1 del puerto paralelo arranque el motor y cuando activo el pin 2 cambie de giro. ?. Osea que actue como llave el puerto paralelo para que deje pasar la tension de la pila, y a la vez esta alimente el motor. se entiende ? .. ahi subi la imagen en el comentario de arriba 








Saludos!!!


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 21, 2011)

No puedes con simplemente los pines del integrado ya que las salidas de ese integrado son a colector abierto, imagina que es un switch que esta puesto a tierra y cuando tu lo activas lo que hace es cerrar el circuito y para que funcione la carga debe estar puesta a positivo. Para controlar el giro se hace normalmente con un puente H y eso se hace con driver ya encapsulados o 4 transistores 2 npn y 2 pnp. Te coloco una imagen del integrado y su equivalencia con un transistor, aparte de un video de un puente H.


----------



## juan14nob (Sep 22, 2011)

bueno eso lo entendi pero ahi como en el video me muestra una fuente de continua, lo remplazaria por un un pin del puerto paralelo ? no dejo la pila de 9v ?


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 22, 2011)

el puerto paralelo no tiene corriente suficiente, una cosa es voltaje y otra corriente, si lo conectas directo lo que puede pasar es que se queme el puerto, deja la pila si es para experimentar pero si es un proyecto lo mas recomendable es una fuente externa no una pila, busca en el foro información sobre el puerto paralelo y veras como utilizarlo.


----------



## juan14nob (Sep 22, 2011)

reyvilla dijo:


> el puerto paralelo no tiene corriente suficiente, una cosa es voltaje y otra corriente, si lo conectas directo lo que puede pasar es que se queme el puerto, deja la pila si es para experimentar pero si es un proyecto lo mas recomendable es una fuente externa no una pila, busca en el foro información sobre el puerto paralelo y veras como utilizarlo.



bueno, busque en el foro pero no encuentro justamente lo que necesito. cambie la pila por una fuente de una PC .. ahora tengo la posibilidad de usar 5v o 12v. como el motorcito mio es de 12v me viene bien la fuente en vez de la pila... pero no se como conectar el rele con el motor y la fuente de 12v para que cuando active el pin 1 comience a girar, y activo pin 2 haga el cambio de giro y cuando tenga 00 en los pines pare.


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 22, 2011)

aqui tienes unos temas relacionados:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/conectar-paralelo-dos-uln2803-6602/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/conecta-uln2803-2768/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/integrado-uln2803-28621/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/control-motor-paso-paso-bipolar-puerto-paralelo-14381/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/comentarios-tuto-puerto-paralelo-2798/index5.html

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/interfas-puerto-paralelo-7302/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...r-48-motores-paso-paso-puerto-paralelo-16580/

y hay muchos mas...pero ya queda de tu parte leerlos.

Lo de la conexión del relay también en el foro hay de echo yo hice un video de como probarlo y otro de como funciona y sale como se conecta...saludoss


----------

